# Note for Eric



## denise.bradley (Jun 7, 2000)

Hi Eric;Further to what we were talking about the other night. Bye the way thanks to you, John and AZ you really pulled me threw a really bad night. I think it may have been my worse yet. I did go the the doctor as I had promised the next day. And as I feared my bi polar is gone out of control the first time in 6 years. Too much has happened in the last six months. I am tired and worn down and the stress has finally gotten to me. The doctor is not able to tamper with my topamax because he is not my primary in that area and he is not sure of the drug because it is still new to most doctors here except to pyhcarists. And mine is out of province. So he has up the use of my atavan until mine comes back. I have to take it continous now for the next two weeks and I have to keep in constant contact with him. I have to see him again on Wedesday morning. He wanted sooner but I am left to run the business while my boss is away at a trade show. Only for that I would have been placed on stress leave. I have an agreement with the doctor that that I stick to my topamax and atavan and if I don't then I will be on forced sick leave and posibly be placed in the hospital and that this weekend I am to ignor my family the phone and door and sleep. Hmmm some weeken I have.







I have to say I am really scared I can feel the shift in my personality I need to get over this quick my family can't handle me getting sick at this point I am the strong one holding everyone and everything together. It seems that I have lost all my faith which really disheartens and confuses me something that has never happened to me before especially at a time when I was actually considering going to the ministry. I question whether this is a test or not. Everyone keeps telling me that he never gives a cross that is too heavy to carry. Well I have to really question that and argue that point right now. anyway I am rambleing sorry in between the tears. Anyway thanks Eric I will talk to after.Denise


----------



## norbert46 (Feb 20, 2001)

Denise, I'm sorry to hear of your latest problems. My wife has bi-polar and one of the newer medicines has her under great control without tranquillizers. It is named "Depakote" in the USA and "Epival" in Canada. If you haven't ever tried this medicine and need to change Depakote has been deemed a "miracle" medicine by P/docs here in the USA. My wife feels good and has been doing well since 1997 on this medicine! Good luck and Best Wishes, NorbPS: I'm sure you already know that Bi-polar is caused by a chemical imbalance and requires the proper medicine for you. Any relaxation therapy like Mike's tapes especially the new "Towards Inner Peace" tape session2 will really help in calming everything down. My wife loves to listen to my hypnotapes, we're kinda "double dipping" on good old Mike!


----------



## denise.bradley (Jun 7, 2000)

yes I have tried epival and it didn't work for me. I am now on a new drug topamax which has been work for the past year it just been the stress over load at home that has done this. I have done mikes tapes and just noticed that Mike has a new set out but until out finacial situation changes I wouldn't be able to try the new ones. Our latest setback in out family was my income was cut by 500.00 a month and that is major stress right now. So there is no extras for us. We just had to break the news to our daughter Rachel that her Birthday party would be put off. I broke my heart to do that because Rachel has suffered the most with all the problems in house over the last sox months and now this. Just once I wish it wasn't her. Anyway thanksDenise


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Denise, I am really glad to hear your working with the doctor on this. Stick with it and do what he is telling you, even though it may be hard it is majorally important. Also you know were here for you.Sorry to hear about the stressors and with help hopefully things will get back on track, but you won't be able to help anyone if you don't work on the issues with your doctor. I will also talk to Mike and see what we can do for you. But for the moment focus on rest and getting better.When is Rachels Birthday and we can help with that perhaps.







Also keep us updated.Denise, sorry to hear you have been having such a rough time over the last year. Hopefully they can get this sorted and under control for you.


----------



## AZmom1 (Dec 6, 1999)

Hi Denise,Hang in there, OK? Enjoy your weekend! A weekend in bed sounds nice, have the girls keep cups of tea coming.







I like the idea of a birthday party for Rachel. When is her birthday, maybe we can put together a cyber-party. That would be fun.







AZ


----------



## Silverlight (Jan 18, 2002)

Hi denise,i too wander from time to time whether i've been given more than i can bear..jus wanna say that it was only after a terrible week where my IBS was acting up and i coundn't sleep n was in tears n tinking tat this was the worst case i hav had for a long long time tat out of desperation i found this forum n discovered tat contrary to wat i believed i was not alone...(so maybe tat terrible week was a blessing in disguise?)...anyway wat i'm tryuin to say is tat i hav lost faith time n time again but in good moments i realise tat maybe while i can't fanthom it now, maybe He has a purpose for me in this tat i will realise in due time







Hang in there!P;s becoz of ibs i switched couses n realised tat it was for the better!


----------



## denise.bradley (Jun 7, 2000)

Hi Eric and friends;Thanks for the support Rachels birthday is Feb 12 a cyber party cute something for her journal. Its Sunday afternoon late.I managed to get up ro church and then come home and fall back to sleep. I woke up just in time for anothe med oh wow. I must saw my kids are neither to happy that I have been bacisally either sleeping or ignoring their requests. I think hubby is starting to get a bit rubbed at this too. And really hes had nothing to dealth with only the kids this weekend. I did go out however with the clan. We had canoeing and kyaking at the swiming club so I swam for a while and then when the kids got on my nersves I hid in the sauna where they are not allowed. Ha Ha. Seems since I have been drug induced I very little patience for anything only sleep. I think thats what the doctor is trying to force. I will try and get into chat to night.Denise


----------

